# Duramax vs Cummins



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking at Ram and GM all input is welcome good bad and ugly


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

The price of trucks has gotten outrageous.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

I have an 05 Duramax Allison combo in a crew cab
Have 382,000 on it and still pulls like a champ

I personally will buy my next diesel with 100,000 on it as prices for new has gotten insane
There was a nice one on here for sale recently


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Best thing about a Dodge is the motor. The trucks and tranny’s are garbage.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

GM till I die. Expect some bias here but the drive both and you'll see why not only Cummins, but Dodge will also lose the comparison.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

My best friend owns a landscaping company and had always been a die hard chevy guy until he bought his Cummins (had 200k on it now)and says he will never own another duramax. But i will say another friend just bought a brand new 2500 duramax midnight edition and it is a amazing looking truck but he has only had it for a few weeks so cant give you much insight on it.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I had an 03 Duramax for years loved it, till insurance totaled it.. I did have the common problems with it, like injector issues and such.. From what I read the new ones have Fuel issues with some part and if it comes apart the whole entire fuel system pretty much needs to be replaced.. I've been thinking of getting a dodge now, yes the trans are junk..


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

I've had 2 dodges 03-05 both good trucks but love my Chevy....I'm thinking about selling or trading my 08 Chevy Silverado 2500HD duramax LTZ crew cab z71 4x4. It has 160K with warranty to 240K or 3 more years covers just about everything but CPU and entertainment system never towed anything heavy a car trailer a few times. It has been taking care of Roy at big daddy has done some stuff to it and has 4" turbo back mbrp system efilive by Cory Willis ppei with 5 tunes with turn of knob new edge insight for gauges has a air dog 165 lift pump and 3" down pipe. Only selling because it don't get used like it should this is a work horse only trade would be 07.5 up Chevy 1500 z71 4x4 Crew cab with 5.3. If anyone is interested pm me. Thanks


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

splittine said:


> best thing about a dodge is the motor. The trucks and tranny’s are garbage.


 are not...


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I'm fond of the 6.7 powerstroke, but I like how a Ford pulls and the cabin is comfortable. Have you ruled out the new Nissan with the cummins?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

wld1985 said:


> I had an 03 Duramax for years loved it, till insurance totaled it.. I did have the common problems with it, like injector issues and such.. From what I read the new ones have Fuel issues with some part and if it comes apart the whole entire fuel system pretty much needs to be replaced.. I've been thinking of getting a dodge now, yes the trans are junk..


CP4 fuel pump. 

I believe the new L5Ps in the 2017(?+) Models have a new fuel pump similar to the CP3 as well as an added lift pump in the tank, which they should have done years ago.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Been driving diesel trucks before diesel trucks were cool, since 1982. Currently have a Superduty 6.0. The federal government has ruined the viability of pickup trucks with Diesel engines, while the latest gas engines have succeeded in telling the Feds to F off and can perform like never before.

Roles are reversed now, look at all the room under a gas engine truck versus the 10 pounds of shit in a 5 pound bag under a diesel.

And all that shit that f's up costs an extra $6k for the privilege.

It's a new day, as much as I hate to admit.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Brought my first diesel this year, 2017 Sierra Denali HD 3500. Had several issues with transmission shifting, GM replaced the trans, still same problem. GM replaced the truck with a new 2018' at no cost to me, they even re-reimbursed my interest payments. So far so good, love the truck, it's towing power and drive comfort is excellent. Wife drove it to New Orleans last month and I couldn't get her out of the seat! Prices are ridiculous, but i did manage a 12% discount and top dollar on my Tundra trade.
Had a dodge years ago and it literally fell apart around me.
Good luck


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I have an 04 ram Cummins with almost 260k, just drove 300 miles last night and got over 21mpg. It's 4x2 with a 6 speed. Towing is way better than it was with my 7.3, so much bottom end. Cummins makes a fine motor but I'll never ever ever ever own a new truck. Mostly because of the price but also because of the emissions crap and the issues that arise.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's what I told my boss the other day. "I won't ever buy a new truck again they done priced themselves out of my range."


----------

